# Gasoline News



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ConocoPhillips Gasoline Meets Automakers' "Top Tier" Standards 
10/07/2004 
HOUSTON, Oct. 7, 2004 --- ConocoPhillips [NYSE:COP] is pleased to announce today that its gasoline has been recognized as a "Top Tier Detergent Gasoline" by four of the world's largest automakers -- BMW, General Motors (GM), Honda, and Toyota. 

The new Top Tier program was established by these automakers as a voluntary program to identify oil companies who provide the higher level of detergency that helps to prevent deposits on intake values and fuel injectors. Top Tier Detergent Gasoline requirements exceed the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency's minimum level of gasoline deposit control additive performance. 

"This recognition reinforces ConocoPhillips' commitment to the quality of our *Phillips 66, Conoco and 76 gasoline*,"  said Mark Harper, president, U.S. marketing for ConocoPhillips. "We feel it will give our marketers and dealers a distinct advantage in the market place."

ConocoPhillips introduced Quality PROclean Gasolines earlier this year, making the company's gasoline among the highest quality available in the market. The gasoline additive, which is available in all three grades, already exceeded the Top Tier requirements that were later established. 

"We are pleased that the quality of our gasoline has been backed up with this Top Tier recognition," Harper said. "It demonstrates our promise to consumers to provide a high quality product that will help clean their engines and reduce deposits. Cleaner burning fuels are environmentally friendlier fuels."

ConocoPhillips utilizes a network of marketers and dealers operating approximately 13,300 outlets under the Phillips 66, Conoco and 76 brands. ConocoPhillips owns and operates approximately 330 retail sites and is the largest refiner in the United States with crude oil processing capacity of approximately 2.2 million barrels of oil per day.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Too bad they're nowhere in MY neighborhood.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the gas companies to charge like this:

High test (91 octane and up) charge like $3+ per gallon (they make extra profit on this).
Mid grade (89ish) charge current fuel prices so around the $2 mark.
Low grade (87 and below) charge in the $1-1.50 range. In otherwords lose money.

This way people will shop for gas accordingly. and if they want to save a buck by putting cheapo in a ferrari they'll screw up their engine and will learn a thing or 2. (like pay up or buy a car that runs on 87)

Seth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I wonder how it compares with Chevron with Techtron...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I wonder how it compares with Chevron with Techtron...


Obviously just below the top tier


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

myoung said:


> Obviously just below the top tier


too bad we dont have anyone who sells it around here . guess ill stick with V power or techtron.


----------

